# Since we are so proud of our wives...



## bzrk180

Lets see some pics of you guys together!

Heres one I have posted befoe of me and my lovely bride...I am a lucky man!


----------



## redduck

One look at you and I have to agree you are truly lucky. Just kidding.


----------



## rendon

*Here is our picture*

Here is our picture with the kiddos


----------



## reelthreat

Yep, you sure are one overchicked... ooops I mean LUCKY guy.:wink:


----------



## bzrk180

redduck said:


> One look at you and I have to agree you are truly lucky. Just kidding.


I know right?!

Shes a beauty thats for sure. How or why she tolerates me, I dont know! Guess I keep her life "interesting."


----------



## deebo

*mine..*

Here we are together with her first deer...this august will make 4 years for us.


----------



## bzrk180

deebo said:


> Here we are together with her first deer...this august will make 4 years for us.


CONGRATS!! I hope you have many more great years and experiences together!


----------



## Ernest

Our wedding day - the happiest day of her life and mine. 

Not only a great wife, but a complete family. I am truly blessed.


----------



## trodery

bzrk180 - Your wife is a beautiful lady!

Here is one of my all-time favorite pictures of my wife and I


----------



## big john o

Me and mine at the Orlando airport headed for Disneyworld on spring break with the girls.


----------



## Terry G.

here are my 3 ladys.


----------



## jlatigo

this is us last year on our 16th aniversary trip to cancun.


----------



## goatchze

Some pictures from the Alaska cruise. One of my favorites is the one on the balcony, although I guess we're not together in the picture. Last one is after one of the "formal" dinners on the cruise.

It'll be 3 years come August.


----------



## Freshwaterman

*1963.....*


----------



## Brew

Here's Momma & I fishing in FL a couple weeks ago for our 20th anniversary.

Jeff


----------



## troutredfish

redduck said:


> One look at you and I have to agree you are truly lucky. Just kidding.


LMAO..........................


----------



## bzrk180

These are great guys! Looks like a lot of happy couples out there! Keep up the good work. 

Heres one of all the women in my life...Wife and three girls before a girls night out to the flagship pier.


----------



## Buffett Fan

Here's my best friend, the love of my life and a fun-loving parrothead...


----------



## wading_fool

Me and the Boss - Have 19 yrs in July with her, don't know how she has ever put up with me over the years. More than likely we are all pretty lucky with the ladies we have chosen, or should say that chose us










both Boss's


----------



## SHOALWATER TV

Ernest said:


> Our wedding day - the happiest day of her life and mine.
> 
> Not only a great wife, but a complete family. I am truly blessed.


Witch one is Ernest?


----------



## BertS

SHOALWATER TV said:


> Witch one is Ernest?


none of them.....Ernest wears a burkha......he was just funning with us.


----------



## MrG

25 years and 5 beautiful kids later she decides she wants to learn how to fish. I think I'm in trouble. Lovin every minute of it.


----------



## flatscat1

Cat and me - wonderful wife, a real trooper for always joining me in my adventures. She's become a very good wingshot and one of my favorite fly fishing partners too.


----------



## Sweet Action

*Loren with her 1st Trout and 1st Red.*


----------



## kbc

*Me & My Love*

Night of the 2008 Houston Livestock Show & Rodeo Members Dance


----------



## Tortuga

Be 57 years this month with this 'first' wife..:tongue: I got no complaints...not sure abour her..LOL

Pretty good lookin' 75 year old broad, huh ?? (please don't let her know about this post..LOL)


----------



## Haute Pursuit

10 years for us in April of this year. Glad I didn't catch and release.


----------



## activescrape

Ok,I'll play. Here's us at a Christmas party SEVERAL years ago, one of us just goofing around and one of us at our 30th anniversary, I'm a lucky guy,


----------



## huntinguy

We make time for sunsets. Like several of you guys, I married up.


----------



## reelthreat

OK, I will play along with you guys... Here is an engagement picture and a wedding picture from last July. She does not fish with me that much but she puts up with me and thats good enough for me. She is my high school sweetheart and I would not trade her of anyone.


----------



## ComeFrom?

How in the h___ did all you ugly guys get such pretty girl friends? CF?


----------



## jagspots

Hey, you could be Gus Hansen's brother !! (poker player for those who don't know).


----------



## huntinguy

ComeFrom? said:


> How in the h___ did all you ugly guys get such pretty girl friends? CF?


Grace!


----------



## reelthreat

jagspots said:


> Hey, you could be Gus Hansen's brother !! (poker player for those who don't know).


I have been in Vegas and have drawn a crowd around a poker table, seriously. It was kind of funny. Someone yelled "darnit Gus" cause I took a hand and he was joking about me looking like him. Then about 10 people came running... they left pretty quick once they realized I was not him.


----------



## txbigred

My wife, Cheryll and I at a friends wedding several years ago.

Dave


----------



## bzrk180

Tortuga said:


> Be 57 years this month with this 'first' wife..:tongue: I got no complaints...not sure abour her..LOL
> 
> Pretty good lookin' 75 year old broad, huh ?? (please don't let her know about this post..LOL)


57 years...WOW!!! Thats incredible! Congrats!


----------



## Aggieangler

I like the part about...please don't let her know about this post....

LOL.....that's a man that knows how to make it 57 years for sure. 

CONGRATS!


----------



## tomball terror

*Why Not!*

here you go!


----------



## Freshwaterman

Dec 2007 Company X-mas Party. She sure looks better than me! Swims 2 to 3 times a day and looks far younger than 52 years old.


----------



## Saddle Mountain Hillbilly

tomball terror said:


> here you go!


This pic is hurting my eyes. Someone blow it up for us.


----------



## Muddy

*Me and the Wife*

me and the wife 2 years ago. Been married for 13 years. She is so lucky to have me. At least that's what I tell her.


----------



## kurt68

Yes, I married up too. After 3 kids, and still make me say WOW!


----------



## grayfish

Saddle Mountain Hillbilly said:


> This pic is hurting my eyes. Someone blow it up for us.


ok?


----------



## Rob The Rude

*My Bride and brats*

We took this last year for Xmas cards, we are going on 8 years, and she is the love of my life.


----------



## wadehedtke

reelthreat said:


> OK, I will play along with you guys... Here is an engagement picture and a wedding picture from last July. She does not fish with me that much but she puts up with me and thats good enough for me. She is my high school sweetheart and I would not trade her of anyone.


Jim, is that you?

Wade


----------



## gunnut

Me and Bille,

Gettin Hitched on 28 June 08!!!


----------



## gunnut

sorry no picture resizer at work...


----------



## idletime

I definitely out punted my coverage! Here is a wedding photo from a few months ago. She is a great woman, and I am blessed to have here in my life. Although, I am not sure what in the heck she sees in me!


----------



## MrG

[email protected]


----------



## mastercylinder60

love the flip-flops on idletime, jr.


----------



## SHOALWATER TV

idletime said:


> I definitely out punted my coverage! Here is a wedding photo from a few months ago. She is a great woman, and I am blessed to have here in my life. Although, I am not sure what in the heck she sees in me!


Me either!...lol j/k


----------



## SHOALWATER TV

Tortuga said:


> Be 57 years this month with this 'first' wife..:tongue: I got no complaints...not sure abour her..LOL
> 
> Pretty good lookin' 75 year old broad, huh ?? (please don't let her know about this post..LOL)


Great picture Tortuga.


----------



## reelthreat

grayfish said:


> ok?


Holy smokes, that was funny!!!


----------



## Hotrod

This was Sunday, opening day Snapper.


----------



## dirzo

just had our 1 year ann. may 12


----------



## Stuart

Me and my wife at her brother's wedding a couple of years ago.


----------



## jendruschb

I CAN SEE HER SMILE IN YOUR HEAD........... GOOD PICS. HAVE NOT SEEN YOU IN A WHILE!!!!



reelthreat said:


> OK, I will play along with you guys... Here is an engagement picture and a wedding picture from last July. She does not fish with me that much but she puts up with me and thats good enough for me. She is my high school sweetheart and I would not trade her of anyone.


----------



## DatDude

*Wifey*

Me and mine at the camp. Trying to convert her to baitcast from zebco! Think i am going to let her go back to the zebco....too much pickin out for me


----------



## Freshwaterman

dirzo said:


> just had our 1 year ann. may 12


Some change in that year.


----------



## CSCHOOLFIELD

tomorrow would have been our 11 th ann, but she went home at age 34. She left a month old daughter and a 5yr old son for us. Your posts bring back wonderfull memories, dont' take em for granted they are truly a gift from above.


----------



## chickenboy

CSCHOOLFIELD said:


> tomorrow would have been our 11 th ann, but she went home at age 34. She left a month old daughter and a 5yr old son for us. Your posts bring back wonderfull memories, dont' take em for granted they are truly a gift from above.


So sorry


----------



## reelthreat

jendruschb said:


> I CAN SEE HER SMILE IN YOUR HEAD........... GOOD PICS. HAVE NOT SEEN YOU IN A WHILE!!!!


Ha, I guess you could say I am preparing for the future.. not like my Dad with the comb over.h: Did you know your parents lead the grand march at my wedding? If the wind would ever let down we need to go fish.


----------



## Richlyn Concepts

My wonderful wife and son. I am very much blessed. We will be married 12 years July.


----------



## wet dreams

The 24th of this month will be 14yrs, still got her fooled, had to include the other with our #1 grandson....WW


----------



## My Three Sons

17 years and three sons later.


----------



## Soapeddler

22nd anniversary is sneakin up on us reel quick. I am so blessed! She'll fish till her arms fall off, and then complain because we have to leave! LOL 

Love you Babe!


----------



## capt. david

here is my bride of three years. it is the only g rated pic i have of her! lol


----------



## sandybottom

Can I get in on this? "Since I'm so Proud of my Husband?"
Chris and I have been together for 10 years and going strong.
Getting him to post anything on a forum is impossible.
That's ok I talk enough for the both of us. hehe.


----------



## SUPERSAM

Here is a couple.


----------



## LA Cox

*Here's a few...Great post!*

Here's a few of us. She's wonderful...wade fishes with me and is even talking about dove hunting this year. Dated for 4 years and been married for 11. It's been the best 15 years of my life for sure!

1-A pic from Denver when they beat the Pats in the playoffs
2-Riverbend in Matty
3-Another from Riverbend in Matty

Late,
Cox


----------



## Jmoseley_99

*Both my better halves!!*

Both are excellent fshing partners.


----------



## StevePage

my favorites


----------



## Sow Trout

Let her stay with the bait caster. I'll do the pickin out for her anytime. j/k


DatDude said:


> Me and mine at the camp. Trying to convert her to baitcast from zebco! Think i am going to let her go back to the zebco....too much pickin out for me


----------



## Capt Black

The wind beneath my wings.


----------



## TMWTim

Taken two weeks ago leaving Cozumel during a 7 day cruise. She had just returned from a 6 month tour in Afghanistan..


----------



## Rig'd UP

Mama J and and our two boys

We just past our 8 year mark. Been together twice as long (high school sweethearts)


----------



## tx-fisherdude

me and my wife of 23 years and we never had a gun fight


----------



## wtc3

Here's one of me and mine. She's the love of my life! I wouldn't even trade her for a plug nickle!!!!................... wtc


----------



## rsparker67

Married for 18 year! (yes I caught her young) And she loves to fish... even wade fish's with me.


----------



## Daniel32

Not my wife yet but will be in July of 2009


----------



## haparks

*my honey*

how lucky i am


----------



## wading_fool

Wow she cleans you up pretty good there buddy........



Bassfreeks said:


> The wind beneath my wings.


----------



## FishBone

Not me and my wife, but my wife and my grandbaby.

FishBone


----------



## ComeFrom?

That's what I'm talking about. She even keeps the rattlesnakes out of the pool!

Look how happy that __B is!

Aubrey call LoboJim. CF?



Bassfreeks said:


> The wind beneath my wings.


----------



## RubenZamora

Sorry to bring up such an old thread. But here is my beautiful wife and I.


----------



## squidmotion

a few pics of my girls....


----------



## bzrk180

RubenZamora said:


> Sorry to bring up such an old thread. But here is my beautiful wife and I.


Being proud of your wife is never an old thread!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## mastercylinder60

at least 2coolers are consistant ... a bunch of homely dudes with good-looking ol' ladies.


----------



## big john o

mastercylinder said:


> at least 2coolers are consistant ... a bunch of homely dudes with good-looking ol' ladies.


Hey, I resemble that remark!


----------



## pg542

Now that's funny!,,,,,,,,True, but funny too,,,,,


mastercylinder said:


> at least 2coolers are consistant ... a bunch of homely dudes with good-looking ol' ladies.


----------



## robul

me and my beautiful Chica


----------



## mastercylinder60

see what i mean? :smile:


----------



## robul

mastercylinder said:


> see what i mean? :smile:


True story. LOL. atleast on my part.


----------



## huntvizsla

mastercylinder said:


> at least 2coolers are consistant ... a bunch of homely dudes with good-looking ol' ladies.


your theory proven once again...


----------



## mastercylinder60

yep. which one married you? the georgeous brunette or the one with the yellow collar?


i'm just being silly. your wife is beautiful.


----------



## Hooked Up

Not the most recent picture but one of my faves that are are the computer! Don't know what happened though? She just keeps getting prettier and I keep getting older. Working on 16 years of marriage and she still puts up with me though  H/U


----------



## Be Young

Here's another!

My wonderful wife of 25 years, now fighting cancer and still beautiful.
She didn't pick the long wig, we were afraid people would think she was my daughter.



mastercylinder said:


> at least 2coolers are consistant ... a bunch of homely dudes with good-looking ol' ladies.


----------



## huntvizsla

I am the one in the yellow collar, that dude behind me is my personal assistant.


----------



## BATWING

ahhhh her first water wheelie










I am one of the guys that definatly married up!


----------



## Billjfish

*My Bride*

Here's my padner's....


----------



## Cabin-Fever76

Here's my trophy.....wish she'd let me fish/hunt a little more.


----------



## Captain Stansel

yep


----------



## Red Tuna

I'll go ahead and post a fishing-themed photo of my wife. She got sea sick about 5 minutes later...


----------



## flapper

Cabin-Fever76 said:


> Here's my trophy.....wish she'd let me fish/hunt a little more.


mike navarro?what's up?i'll take you fishing in baffin bay and hunting on a prime south texas ranch.how does that sound?


----------



## knuttdeep

*Fishing back bays.*
*Family at Steamboat Springs*


----------



## The Captain

*Me and My Bride*

Bahama trip June 2008...

Actually she got me into the fishing.
Usually i just drive her to the fishing holes, run the galley, and work on the boat!!!


----------



## DEERHUNTER280

We've been married 14 years, grew up together all during school... I finally got her to go hog hunting with me this year!


----------



## Big Daddy

BATWING said:


> ahhhh her first water wheelie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am one of the guys that definatly married up!


Whats up Zac?????


----------



## Big Daddy

A few years at a pretty famous "Alley"










Honeymoon cruise in Alaska,,,about to go fly fishing


----------



## Slow Mo

Hey I know her thats my cousin. Whats up Don!


rendon said:


> Here is our picture with the kiddos


----------



## Bubbaette

*Since we are so proud of our Husbands*

This was taken on our 25th wedding anniversary. Time flies when you're having fun.


----------



## Guest

*What A Woman*

After 33 years of marriage and 5 kids all I can say is "she is one he** of a woman" and I'm one lucky guy to have found her.


----------



## bbfishbone

*Mine*

Mine is a keeper too
22 plus years and still got it
Many more coming


----------



## bzrk180

Hooked Up © said:


> Not the most recent picture but one of my faves that are are the computer! Don't know what happened though? She just keeps getting prettier and I keep getting older. Working on 16 years of marriage and she still puts up with me though  H/U


Man, I had to take a double take look at this one. Its been FAAAAAAR too long my old friend!! She looks fantastic!! And you?? Well.....

Just kidding, good to see you both again!


----------



## The Captain

Hey i just ran to get some stamps, some of this pics looked real familiar at the Post Office, Watch Out!!!
LOL ....Great posts guys ...!!!


----------



## tomball terror

*Here's Mine!*

They have been the best 20 years!


----------



## TylerF

Antoher one out of his league. This was about 3 years ago. Getting married in Jan.


----------



## bzrk180

With all the hassles we see in regards to families today (or maybe just the ones I see in my work everyday) its great to see so many people so intuned with each other. Great job to all of you!!


----------



## BigTOM

This is a picture from this spring fishing west Galv. bay.


----------



## BillLovesFishin

*My Beautiful Bride*

I'm glad I'm such a handsome dude.:slimer:


----------



## JimG

Almost 18... 




years of marriage that is!


----------



## Arlon

Sorry Jim, you're still newly weds..
28yrs last week.


----------



## Freshwaterman

Arlon said:


> Sorry Jim, you're still newly weds..
> 28yrs last week.


*You are also new to this marriage game.....have been happily married 45 years.*


----------



## Bird_Dog

My two girls -


----------



## Champ

13 years sept.27th i don't know why she's let me stay this long.

she's on the left


----------



## Swampmamma

Champ said:


> 13 years sept.27th i don't know why she's let me stay this long.
> 
> she's on the left


that's nuts that pic of your wife has been going around on e-mail for the past 2 yrs I remember because it was my dads screensaver


----------



## big john o

Champ said:


> 13 years sept.27th i don't know why she's let me stay this long.
> 
> she's on the left


Do you have two wives? The first pic you posted was a girl in a white bikini?


----------



## barnman1980

> 13 years sept.27th i don't know why she's let me stay this long.
> 
> she's on the left
> Attached Images


 i did not know our wives were friends


----------



## MarshJr.

Almost 4 years...


----------



## Outcast

OK....Fine! I'll take the one on the left if that's the only one available! 



Champ said:


> 13 years sept.27th i don't know why she's let me stay this long.
> 
> she's on the left


----------



## BillLovesFishin

*My Ex*

Heres a pic of me and my ex. I couldn't stand her being on the road all the time so I just let her go.


----------



## BMTAngler

BillLovesFishin said:


> Heres a pic of me and my ex. I couldn't stand her being on the road all the time so I just let her go.


You too man? Same here except she left me because I fished too much. jk haha


----------



## champjj

*My Wife ... "The Groper"*

Check out my post Magnificent Day On The Bay In Rockport for an explanation of "The Groper"!


----------



## Champ

I LOVE LAMP !!!!!


----------



## cranca

*Married Up!*

1. My wife and my son
2. My Wife and I
3. Takin' a pic of a friends boat
4. Gettin ready to kneeboard
5. Knee boardin


----------



## Lezz Go

We just celebrated our 4th year anniversary. I still can't believe how lucky I am.


----------



## Hullahopper

A few years ago from our Alaska vacation.


----------



## Aggie91

*From Cabo 2007*

These were taken in Cabo in 2007 for our 25th anniv. 25 years, 3 kids, and I love her more now than I did then!


----------



## Dcrawford

*my better half*

My wife and son. We just found out that she is pregnant with our second!!
Married for 7 maybe 8 years, can't remember!!


----------



## HAYBL

My beautiful wife of almost two years. She sure loves to fish!


----------



## red-fin

*My wife Tracy*

I had to get in on this as I am very proud of my wife also. Here is a picture of us renewing our vows at a small church in Maine Sept. '07.(renewing honeymoon was at bearcamp for a week) Our son Colton with his youth weekend '07 buck. (she saw it while she was bowhunting the night before and turned use on to him the next morning) Her buck from last year that she killed on Dec. 30, 5 weeks after she was diagnosed with stage 3 breast cancer and 1 week after lymph node and port surgery.(she couldnt use her 7mag and shot it with our sons .223 becouse of the recoil) Her best to date rod and reel catfish, 30.5 lbs., caught in mid Feb., about 1 week after her 2nd chemo treatment.(no hair under the tobagan)Doctor told use to keep it normal, I guess we did. She has been my wife of 23 years, best friend, wonderful mother to our son Colton, hunting and fishing buddy, and my HERO. Now she has had a total clinical response to the chemo(tumor is totally gone), surgery and most of reconstruction, is still on herceptin every 3 weeks, growing her hair back, went dove hunting with Colt and I this week(killed more than us but she had the mojo dove), and is shooting her bow getting ready for next weekend at our lease. WE ARE SO BLESSED!!!


----------



## John Galt

Artifishual said:


> My wife and son. We just found out that she is pregnant with our second!!
> Married for 7 maybe 8 years, can't remember!!


Congrats, Arty! When is she due, and how far apart in age will the youngsters be?

Two is more than twice as much fun as one...


----------



## The Captain

red-fin said:


> I had to get in on this as I am very proud of my wife also. Here is a picture of us renewing our vows at a small church in Maine Sept. '07.(renewing honeymoon was at bearcamp for a week) Our son Colton with his youth weekend '07 buck. (she saw it while she was bowhunting the night before and turned use on to him the next morning) Her buck from last year that she killed on Dec. 30, 5 weeks after she was diagnosed with stage 3 breast cancer and 1 week after lymph node and port surgery.(she couldnt use her 7mag and shot it with our sons .223 becouse of the recoil) Her best to date rod and reel catfish, 30.5 lbs., caught in mid Feb., about 1 week after her 2nd chemo treatment.(no hair under the tobagan)Doctor told use to keep it normal, I guess we did. She has been my wife of 23 years, best friend, wonderful mother to our son Colton, hunting and fishing buddy, and my HERO. Now she has had a total clinical response to the chemo(tumor is totally gone), surgery and most of reconstruction, is still on herceptin every 3 weeks, growing her hair back, went dove hunting with Colt and I this week(killed more than us but she had the mojo dove), and is shooting her bow getting ready for next weekend at our lease. WE ARE SO BLESSED!!!


 What a praise report. You are truly blessed!!


----------



## fishingnotcatching

mastercylinder said:


> at least 2coolers are consistant ... a bunch of homely dudes with good-looking ol' ladies.


Right?
I had no Idea there were so many wealthy men on this site!!!


----------



## shanegair

My lovely wife and kids from disney a couple of weeks back.


----------



## Livininlogs

*Heres my Joy*

The Lord sent me my Tracy.


----------



## Redstalker

*My Wife Tracy and 6 Friends*

At our Seadrift place.


----------



## txredneck68

Not married yet but engaged here is the family and for those of you that remember my post from last year about me becoming a daddy thats him he just turned one.


----------



## RLL

I screwed up and let my wife see this thread... here are some of our (her) favorites... baby girl included.


----------



## RLL

Took forever, but the crazy wife finally figured out how to resize and upload the pics! By the way, she is an Aggie and we had a lot of fun at her expense!


----------



## scwine

Last November..










The other girl in my life(at the 2008 Comal County Fair)....


----------



## bzrk180

red-fin said:


> I had to get in on this as I am very proud of my wife also. Here is a picture of us renewing our vows at a small church in Maine Sept. '07.(renewing honeymoon was at bearcamp for a week) Our son Colton with his youth weekend '07 buck. (she saw it while she was bowhunting the night before and turned use on to him the next morning) Her buck from last year that she killed on Dec. 30, 5 weeks after she was diagnosed with stage 3 breast cancer and 1 week after lymph node and port surgery.(she couldnt use her 7mag and shot it with our sons .223 becouse of the recoil) Her best to date rod and reel catfish, 30.5 lbs., caught in mid Feb., about 1 week after her 2nd chemo treatment.(no hair under the tobagan)Doctor told use to keep it normal, I guess we did. She has been my wife of 23 years, best friend, wonderful mother to our son Colton, hunting and fishing buddy, and my HERO. Now she has had a total clinical response to the chemo(tumor is totally gone), surgery and most of reconstruction, is still on herceptin every 3 weeks, growing her hair back, went dove hunting with Colt and I this week(killed more than us but she had the mojo dove), and is shooting her bow getting ready for next weekend at our lease. WE ARE SO BLESSED!!!


Congrats on the fight and the win!! Keep up the good fight...Gives us hope for those of us who have family members that are starting the first round! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ballard55

Here's my two girls.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

Life is good


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat

*My princess*

Here is one of the two women in my life, this one has Daddy wapped around her finger! It is really hard being 8 thousand miles away, it makes you realize how much you really love and appreciate your wife and kids!


----------



## State_Vet

My lovely wife and I at our rehersal dinner this past Friday night, the wedding was Saturday.


----------



## Joester

*Heres my best friend!*

Good lord blessed me with this one!!!


----------



## Dcrawford

John Galt said:


> Congrats, Arty! When is she due, and how far apart in age will the youngsters be?
> 
> Two is more than twice as much fun as one...


John our son turned 5 on April 30th and our new one is expected on May 12.
I was scared as he!! with the first one , but really excited with this one. I guess a few years of experience is worth alot, thanks arti


----------



## TKoenig

*Married!*

I have been happily married for 2 weeks now! and she is truly gods gift to me, she even loves to fish!

Heres the happiest moment of my life, walking back down the isle after tying the knot!


And heres our signature getaway from our wedding reception, didnt feel like leaving in a car like everyone else! The pic is of our flyby at 40mph


----------



## fishingcacher

I love the getaway


----------



## bk005

One proud Momma.










Dutch and Wife acting serious










After Dutch told my Wife a good joke...


----------



## Calmday

Married three years and our first baby on the way. I am blessed.


----------



## Tiny

Calmday said:


> Married three years and our first baby on the way. I am blessed.


Heck yes you are blessed man!!
You're ugly and she ain't!!! 

When the baby due?? I was expecting ... expecting mamma pics..


----------



## mastercylinder60

tinyrogerd01 said:


> You're ugly and she ain't!!!


tiny ... i don't just dream these theories up out of nowhere. i put a lot of thought and analysis into them. chrissy's way cute. calmday? eh, not so much.



mastercylinder said:


> at least 2coolers are consistant ... a bunch of homely dudes with good-looking ol' ladies.


congratulations to you and chrissy, al!


----------



## Calmday

tinyrogerd01 said:


> Heck yes you are blessed man!!
> You're ugly and she ain't!!!
> 
> When the baby due?? I was expecting ... expecting mamma pics..


LOL brother you aint telling me anything I don't already know. I don't have a clue what she is doing with me but hey, As long as she sticks around..................

The baby will be here around Christmas. We are gona name him Christian just so everyone knows where he stands. He is gona be bourn here in Brazil. I figure I will have an anchor baby if Obama wins and finishes off the good ol USA.


----------



## Calmday

Thanks Bruce


----------



## live2fish247

*Me and mine.*

I am truly blessed. Together 3 years , married in May.


----------



## BertS

this thread is proof, that women marry with their hearts, because they dang sure didn't marry for looks.......


----------

